# Excited, scared, apprehensive...



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

Good evening all,

This is my first post on these forums so please excuse the lack of abbreviations etc - new to all this!!  

My gf of 3 years and I went to see our GP 3 weeks ago to talk about our options for starting a family (something we've been thinking and talking about for a long time).  He was great, although openly said that he wasn't too sure about how we would fit the criteria for NHS funding but would do all he could to help us.  So, he said he would send a letter to the PCT to request further clarification and in the meantime sent me for a rubella blood test, as he said that was a necessity for anyone wanting to access fertility treatment.  Anyway, we were kind of expecting a phone call from him or the surgery to go back in for a chat but instead we received a letter for a gynaecologists appointment next week!!

Now, I realise that this is by no means a referral or a yes to NHS treatment but I can't help but feel a bit excited (not particularly at being prodded by the gynae   but at the possible start of our journey to complete our much wanted family...)  However, I just don't know where this will go next.  I know that there IS funding for fertility treatment in our area (North Essex PCT) but I suspect we might hit the 'you don't quality as you're not infertile' barrier.  We (or I, being the one TTC) seem to fit the rest of the criteria points such as healthy BMI, right age range (I'm 26), both non-smokers etc.

I just feel such a mix of emotions at the moment - I've no idea what to expect from next week's appointment but I'm excited, nervous, apprehensive, and downright bloomin scared all the same! 

I'm just very glad that I've found your forum and can share your helpful words of advice and support.  Although my knowledge of all things TTC is very limited compared to most of you guys, I look forward to helping with words of support where I can!

T x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum   

Good luck with your appt - I hope they treat you fairly and you get access to the NHS funded fertility treatment which we should all be entitled to! 

Good luck on your journey 

x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Welcome Tara & g/f!
I remember feeling overwhelmed by all the fertility lingo when we started our ttc journey - don't worry, you'll be fluent in no time! 
During your first appointment they'll probably take a bit of history from you re your monthly cycles (it's a good idea to monitor them if you don't already... just frequency, duration etc), maybe run some blood tests to check your hormone levels (or book you in for the tests at the right time in your cycle) & possibly run through your options, tell you the realistic success rates & answer any questions you will have. 

Good luck, time is on your side!


----------

